# Other > Fun and games >  Anyone play games here?

## Ratherblue2

I play games to try and distract myself from being depress,Since young I have been a gamer even though I think gaming for me is a kind of vice.Anyway do you limit yourself while gaming?

I think 2-3 hours per day for a person with work should be just enough.

----------


## S deleted

I occasionally play but not really a gamer.

----------


## Mira

I think you are right. But I play mote then that I think. I used to play a lot on the play station. And now more on a pc. 

I have my periods where I dont play. But lately its way more then a few hours a day. It helps me escape my bad thoughts about myself.

----------


## Ratherblue2

> I think you are right. But I play mote then that I think. I used to play a lot on the play station. And now more on a pc. 
> 
> I have my periods where I dont play. But lately its way more then a few hours a day. It helps me escape my bad thoughts about myself.


Haha,that's great now I can't sleep,will go to my PlayStation

----------


## Mira

If you play those 2 to 3 hours then you will be in bed and asleep at a good time.

----------


## Suzi

My husband and son are big gamers  :O:

----------


## OldMike

I like playing Zelda games on Nintendo WiiU and 3DS.

----------


## Ratherblue2

Legend of zelda?I been browsing forum for a while and it seems lots of people like this.Wondering if it's new game...

----------


## Suzi

It's an old game!  :):

----------


## Jarre

I am a gamer and do play Final fantasy XIV online when i get the chance, for me its a destress from a long days work and able to loose myself in it as I live on my own and as its an MMO and I know the people I play with its a osrt of social thing as well with us all on discord.

----------


## Ratherblue2

thats great,may i know how old are you?

i am like 27 this year and been gaming since young,when i play fighting game,i get tense,hence i try not to play.

----------


## Amaya

Then it is good to play more relaxed games. I love league of legends, but it tends to make me really hyper. World of Warcraft is way more chilled out and a game you can play alone or with others. I like playing loads of games, strategy is my favorite. I am also on a Go server but I haven't played in a while. It is a board game, but not many people in the west play it so I go online to find other players. If anyone here plays Go do send me a private message  :):

----------


## purplefan

Wouldn't mind a game of doctors and nurses but i cant get a game started and when i do i always end up as the receptionist.  :=(:

----------


## Suzi

lol PF

----------


## ophelia

in my time, I think I must have played a little bit of everything

everything from sonnic to final fantasy, pimble to WWE.

I still play a few games online, and I still own an X-BOX 360, so play on that too

trouble is I find the games so addictive and can just let the hours tick by while I  just sit their playing.
I remember back in the days when runescape was a thing, i'd give all my money to that- which wasn't helping me

----------

